# Has anybody used a Jebao Sine Wave Maker Pump SLW-10 or SLW-20



## ForestDave (24 Apr 2021)

I've been thinking about getting a  AI Nero 3 pump after @Wookii mentioned it in "Kinabalu (60 x 40 x 40)." I've just noticed though that Jebao do a similar design which is much cheaper but it does not have the ability to control the settings via an app (and also does not come with any instructions apparently! ).  Before I work out if I can scrape together enough cash for the AI Nero I wondered if anyone had a Jebao Sine Wave Maker Pump SLW-10 or SLW-20, and what they thought of it? The aftermarket shrimp guard does not look like it's available for it, although I have just messaged the eBay seller who provides that to see if they have one in production.

Quote from Wookii's Kinabalu (60 x 40 x 40) below.

The Nero 3 is great @not called Bob - it’s impossibly tiny for the huge amount of water it can push through. Plus it’s got a really wide outflow cone, so although it’s moving a lot of water, you don’t get that narrow high velocity jet that you get with other stream pumps.

I’m also a sucker for app control, and the set up of the Nero is really flexible. As you say you can change output at different times of the day etc. I haven’t experimented a great deal, but I have it on a slow pulse mode between 30% and 40% which give a slight ebb and flow variation to plant movement, but there are lots of other set up options.

One thing I would say though, if you have shrimp, budget for an after market guard. The Nero 3 does come with one, which is enough to stop shrimp getting through to the impellers, but the suction through the guard is so powerful that if they land on it, they get sucked into it like the Alien at the airlock (Aliens movie reference!).

This is the only decent one I could find - which isn’t cheap once you add shipping and customs charges etc:





3D Printed AI Nero 3 Cone Anemone Guard ABS Aqua Illumination Nero3 | eBay​This mounts along with your magnet on the wall of your aquarium and your pump slides into the cradle. This covers the intake side to keep small fish, anemones and other animals from the impeller. The magnet portion is a tight friction fit, whereas the pump has a small amount of room around it to...
www.ebay.co.uk

It works very well and lessens the suction issue at the guard. Hopefully now the Nero 3 has been out a while some UK 3D printing folks will sort some designs out.


----------



## John q (24 Apr 2021)

Hi Dave,
I have two of wm-5 models and think for the money they are spot on, you can pick them up on ebay for about £35.

They've both been running for about 5 months and haven't missed a beat, you get stepped control from 500 lph - 2500 lph, options are either on, pulsed on/off, short wave and long wave, you can also alter the frequency of pulses or waves. There's also a 10min feeding time pause button which is rather handy.

I don't have shrimp but if I did the lack of guard might be an issue, although its not been a problem with the fish atm.

I too fancied the al nero but couldn't really stretch to equipping 2 tanks out with them.


----------



## ForestDave (24 Apr 2021)

Cheers @John q !
I’ll check them out. Would they be powerful enough for a 100cm x 40cm tank?


----------



## John q (24 Apr 2021)

Absolutely Dave, mine are in 1200mm tanks (240l) and run 1 at constant 500lph accompanying a fluval 407, and the other at pulsed 1000 lph accompanying a fluval 307.
Only time they see the full 2500lph is for about a minute before water change.

I should add these are not WiFi controlled ~ You do however get a control box with snazzy red ang green lights on it and a dial to turn, so you can pretend to be a Dj if that ticks any boxes. 😄


----------



## ForestDave (24 Apr 2021)

Haha 😂. That will take me back! Thanks for getting back to me. 
Dave


----------



## ForestDave (28 Apr 2021)

John q said:


> Absolutely Dave, mine are in 1200mm tanks (240l) and run 1 at constant 500lph accompanying a fluval 407, and the other at pulsed 1000 lph accompanying a fluval 307.
> Only time they see the full 2500lph is for about a minute before water change.
> 
> I should add these are not WiFi controlled ~ You do however get a control box with snazzy red ang green lights on it and a dial to turn, so you can pretend to be a Dj if that ticks any boxes. 😄


Hi John .
I've ordered a Jeboa. At the moment I have a full width spray bar which wasn't working very well as I have 2 big lumps of hardscape either side of the tank and the flow wasn't getting round the back of the rocks. I'm thinking I probably need to switch to a standard filter outlet pointing in the direction of a circular flow? (Filter outlet pointing along the back from right to left and the new powerhead pointing along the front from left to right. Am I right in thinking this outflow pipe is best placed near the surface causing some rippling and is this how you have your tank set up?
Thanks!
Dave


----------



## John q (28 Apr 2021)

I'm currently experimenting Dave.

In both tanks I have the main outlet at the back rh and pointing upwards. I originally had the wavemaker at the front rh and also pointing upwards so all the flow was pushed in one direction along the surface of the tank, the only problem I found doing this was the stems at the back would be blown 45⁰ right to left, and the stems in the middle of the tank would be blown 45⁰ left to right. I think the main problem was trying to push enough flow along a 1200mm tank.

So I'm now trying the wavemakers in different orientations, one is still on the rh side, but pointing down; and one is on the opposite Lh side also pointing down.

My inital gutt felling is having them at opposite sides seems to be working better.


----------



## ForestDave (28 Apr 2021)

Thanks @John q  👍


----------

